# Scarlett Johansson on the cover of Elle



## magneticheart (Dec 3, 2007)

Love It or Hate It??

I quite like the style of it (I love stripes



), I don't think it's the best dress i've ever seen her in but i do quite like it


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the dress. Its interesting. looks like its very photoshopped though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

The bust part isn't very flattering. But other than that, it's nice.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the dress....it's different.


----------



## mayyami (Dec 3, 2007)

I like it too, it's flattering on her.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

I love the dress. For once her boobs aren't being mangled in a really painful way - she always has them jacked up so if she looks down she's going to get a face full of boobs!

on the other hand, while this looks more comfortable boob-wise, it isn't particularly flattering. It's the only part of the dress I don't like.

hair and makeup isnt that special either.. I guess the dress is the best part of the cover in my opinion


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 3, 2007)

i like the dress, just wish that little gap that shows some boob-age wasnt there.

cause if it wasnt i'd totally wear it.


----------



## fawp (Dec 4, 2007)

The dress is cute and I like her hair in this picture...it's a lot more natural than her regular style.


----------



## Karren (Dec 4, 2007)

I love it... couldn't wear it but I love it...


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

eh...nah


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

That dress is cute and i like the part by her boobs...but then again maybe i just like showing my boobs/clevage too much...lmao


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't really like her makeup but the dress is awesome.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

Me no likey.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 6, 2007)

I like it, it's an odd dress but it works on her.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi:

She looks okay.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the dress, but she looks photoshoped and like she has no neck.


----------



## Annia (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the colors and the overall shape of it. The top part could use a little change, otherwise it's nice.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 10, 2007)

I love this dress.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the dress generally except maybe the bust area, very cute. As Karen said and I agree I could not get away with wearing it.


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 10, 2007)

its...interesting lol but fun at the same time


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 10, 2007)

WHy does she look kinda homely to me?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 11, 2007)

I just don't like it


----------



## Barbette (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the dress. Its interesting. looks like its very photoshopped though. it's Elle (or any other fashion magazine), of course it is.Sadly.


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

the dress made poor scarlet look short


----------



## chocobon (Dec 28, 2007)

She has looked better, I don't like it!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2007)

A. Her chi-chis are squished.

B. Her head looks photoshopped.

C. She has that, "I've just effed all night with a random stranger" hair.

But the dress is pretty - just not on her.


----------



## angied (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm about 50-50 on this one.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, well bless her heart.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 29, 2008)

Cute dress. I wish she'd lighten her eyebrows a bit...


----------



## sadiesparkle (Jan 29, 2008)

The dress is ok - not sure about the bodice at all.

I just don't think Scarlet Johansson is very attractive but actually quite mannish and isn't styled according to this. This is going to sound really mean but I think her nose is really strange! Lol.

xxx


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Feb 1, 2008)

sexy but elegant! love it!

she looks so dangerous in this pic.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 5, 2008)

love the dress!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 5, 2008)

Ooh! I want that dress!


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 28, 2008)

shes better monroe look a like than lindsay


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont like the bust area either.. i think if she moved too quickly they would get dislodged!


----------



## sue23 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't like it at all she has looked hotter


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

Super cute.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the dress!


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't like how her face was positioned in the photographed, doesn't make her look good at all, but the dress is alright I think.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not fantastic or anything...


----------



## Ozee (Apr 11, 2009)

i really like this dress but the bust area doesn't match the rest of the body, too photoshopped looks weird.


----------



## Aprilliciouss (Dec 23, 2009)

i like it, vintage dress. so adorable


----------

